# Multiple Choice for Employment Test



## simam (Sep 26, 2017)

Dear friends,
anyone can confirm from their experience or information about employer's way of giving test as pre-employment exam such as do they give multiple choice to chose best answer like CPC exam?
or they provide their books and let us use our books with option of using the internet or software to find the code?

Thanks again


----------



## windurstiansmn (Sep 27, 2017)

I didn't have to take a coding test for my first job, but that might have been because the hiring manager and my mom are best friends and she had known me since I was a baby.  They didn't hire any additional coders while I remained at that job so I don't know if that was normal practice or not.

When I applied for another job through a recruiting company I was required to take a coding test online.  I was instructed to use only my books, they specifically stated you weren't allowed to use the internet to look up codes.  However, it isn't proctored so a dishonest person could use the internet to look up the codes without the recruiting company knowing.  I don't remember if it was multiple choice or fill in the blank, though.

When I interviewed at the company I am now working for, they gave me a short multiple choice test to take during the interview.  It was only 5 questions.  A couple of the questions were just looking up ICD-10-CM codes or guidelines, one was about Medicare guidelines, another was probably looking up a CPT code, and the last was scoring an office visit to find the correct E&M code. PS I failed it but they still gave me the job.  I think if you can show employers you're not only willing but eager to learn all they can teach you, it puts you ahead of others whether you have experience or not.


----------



## twizzle (Sep 27, 2017)

simam said:


> Dear friends,
> anyone can confirm from their experience or information about employer's way of giving test as pre-employment exam such as do they give multiple choice to chose best answer like CPC exam?
> or they provide their books and let us use our books with option of using the internet or software to find the code?
> 
> Thanks again


It really depends on what level of job you are applying for. Most reputable companies will ask you to do a fairly comprehensive coding test along the lines of the CPC exam but on a much smaller scale.

My current employer set me a very tough auditing and coding test where some was multiple choice and the others were auditing E/M encounters and applying all the CPT and ICD-10 codes (not multiple choice). This was for an audit consultant position.

So yes, you should have to take a test of some sort. Having the CPC doesn't necessarily mean you know how to code. Employers need to see that you can.


----------



## simam (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks a lot to both. very helpful!!
Trust me the finding code is very different from choosing from multiple I realized while practicing for pre-employment exam. 
But finding the code will be easier after practice because we have to chose one code from wording. Index is everything I think


----------



## greatbiller (Sep 29, 2017)

I would not count on being able to use the internet to look up codes.  You need to be able to look up the appropriate code in the CPT/ICD-10 manuals.  I would also not count on it being a multiple choice test.  For every coding test I have taken as part of the pre-employment process (I code radiology), I was given actual medical records to code.  

Good luck!


----------



## simam (Sep 29, 2017)

really helpful to start my career. thanks again 
Yes I feel more comfortable to use my books.


----------

